# Switches---How do you switch?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Currently i am using the old Te to switch my turnouts, some use DCC to switch,some use manual control,are there other means of using turnout control?
Questions on some of our electronic specialists: Is there a way to have a car equiped with lets say 2,4 gig reciever which activates a servo (the servo head is powered between 12-18 volts )with contacts touching contact strips laid out ca 15 feet away from the turnout.When contact is made depend on polarity turnout goes left/right(The contact strips can be a small fit between the rails) This way even huge outdoor lay outs can be operated with a lot less wiring!


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

What would happen when you went through that same contact going the other direction with a train that was over 15' long? 

Lloyd


----------

